# understory arrival thread!



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

so i thought id start a thread for everybody to post pictures of their new frogs from understory enterprises! doesnt have to be new frogs to the hobby just frogs you just got from them! ive already seen some cool pics of verados, lets see what else is out there.

i bought some verado imitators, lowland fantasticus and southern variabilis that i got this morning. ill try and get some pictures later.


----------



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

I also got my Frogs from Understory this Morning. I got 4 D. Auratus "Nicaraguan Green/Black"; 4 D. Auratus "Blue/Black"; 4 D. Auratus "Turqouise/Bronze" (El Cope); 4 D. Auratus "Blue/ Bronze"; 4 D. Vent (Borja Ridge). Took them to work and the ladies were all over them. haha. "They so cute! Why can't you be that cute Buddha?" Damn women. And i got 4 D. Auratus from Brians Tropicals Yesterday. So im in Frog Heaven! 
-840.00 Understory. 300.00 Brians.. 400.00 1.1.3 Tuncs.. Having a Small Frog army to take over the World.. PRICELESS!

But emails responses were super fast.. Puts up with questions. haha. Excellent. Check them out. Understory Enterprises - Home

PS. Ill put up photos from work tommorrow. haha.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I am loving the look of those southern variabilis!!! Why is it every time I think I have my wish list whittled down, I keep seeing more that I want?


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think the keyboard is gonna handle all this drooling....
Brian


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are veraderos


----------



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

beautiful frogs julio.. Simply beautiful.. -Buddha


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks they look even better in person, i will try and get some better pics this coming weekend.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ya those are awesome looking. pretty typical of them from what ive seen of mine and another board members. and yes the colors are even better in person! makes the price worth it. my verados came HUGE. look like adults actually.

the southern variabilis arent what i expected as far as color, but i like it better anyway  i expected more of dendrobates.org photos. but mine look like the legs are lighter blue and the rest is kinda turquoise and blue. very awesome looking.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

julio I know those are veradero's I was referring to the dude's mention of his purchase of the variabilis in the 1st post in this thread


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Are they in the US or Canada? Everything is in canadian money on the site?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wow buddha thats a lot! you should post pictures. common frogs are still awesome looking 

understory is in canada but they import to the US, which is how we all got some new frogs!


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

OK. Ill have to contact them later on when I want some things. Im broke right now.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I have 6 borja ridge vents from them.....


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

I got a trio of retics today from them, i'll post pics tomorrow. I cant tell you guys how long i have been waiting to add to my lone female. Hooray for understory!!!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

im in love!!! and extremely jealouse right now


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry Jason, i misunderstood.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool frogs julio, and it looks like you're all set with collecting your first fecals too haha



buddha said:


> Took them to work


you took them to work?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice vent! i was thinking of getting some of those but no extra money.....since i spent so much 

hey julio it looks like the one on the containers wall is female  good luck!


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

here are a few quick ones, my littlest striped one is already calling too! I'll post better pics tomorrow...


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Huallaga imitator:










-Nish

Already posted my Veraderos and Southern variabilis in the other thread.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a nice lookin' frog right there!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Are those the same as the yuris?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

People Im jealous of ...Adam "theDude" & Tangelo
Picked up frogs w/ Adam this morning, & i have to say, All 3 of his groups are beyond Stunning, specially the Variabilis. 
Tangelo, i want those retics !
So heres what i got this morning as well.... 3 Veradero & 3 Flavovittatus
Flavovittatus are calling, looks to be 2.1
Thanks Understory !!! WoooHooo!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Gorgeous frogs!.
Are all the veraderos related or is there multiple blood lines?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

These all originate from unrelated group breeding. They should all be treated as if unrelated to each other for breeding purpose, since there is no way of telling who is related to who and how.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah from what i understand Mark has a good number of bloodlines so i think there is any reason to worry about getting related frogs.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

People will inevitably get related or half related but we can`t know which. There is a diverse enough founder stock to just keep outcrossing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Devanny said:


> Are those the same as the yuris?


They are a different local then the Yuris.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I got 3 Variabilis and 3 Retics - they are Amazing! I cant thank Understory enough - Elaine and Mark where a pleasure to work with! Between me and a friend we spent almost $2k- and normally i would be a little hesitant about sending that much money off more than a month in advance - Elaine kept in contact with me weekly over the time they had to clear up paperwork which is customer service that you dont see much these days! All the trouble they went through is very much appreciated!

KUDOS TO UNDERSTORY!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

nish07 said:


> Huallaga imitator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so happy to see someone with them..did any one else get these??? Their such a nice looking frog but seem to have taken a backseat to the verado here ...Thanks for the pic he/she is stunning STUNNING!
Brian


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey porkchop, you know who's on the list for some of those offspring!!!!!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

This certainly seems like a great direction for the hobby. Lets just hope all the people with them will have success with the frogs which can make them readily accessible for other people to enjoy for the future. I cant wait to read about everyone else's experiences with this shipment and share my own. I'm on the hook for those veraderos, as well. 

I wish I have some extra $$$ for some of the southern Vari's on the next installment.

Best of luck to all, and many thanks to Mark and Elaine!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

nish07 said:


> Huallaga imitator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DARN...............I don't know how I missed seeing those at Aaron's. I got to Aaron's just as Mark was starting to pack things up to ship out. I thought I checked out everybodys stuff. With the different morphs of imis being my favorite frogs I'm disappointed I didn't get to check those guys out in person.


----------



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes.. Work. Haha. My UPS place is south of work. So i took them Work. Normally i send them to work. I tranfered to a Large Plastic Container, with DI wet Paper towels, and two Film Canisters. These Photos are not the Best.. ill try tonight to get more and better ones. took me an half An Hour to figure out how to link them. haha.
a


D. Auratus "Blue" (UE) 3/18/2009









D. Auratus "Nic. Green/Black" (UE) 3/18/2009









D. Auratus "Blue/Bronze" (UE) 3/18/2009









D. Auratus "Turquois/Bronze" (El Cope) (UE) 3/18/2009









D. Ventrimaculatus "Borja Ridge" (UE) 3/18/2009









D. Auratus (Brians Tropicals) 3/17/2009 









D. Tincs "Patrica" (Before sperated older ones to another tank)









Need to post to a better site.. from MySpace. sorry for small images.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

tony -
so it was the Flavovittatus we could hear coming from the box? nice. atleast the more expensive ones are calling! you should try and get a belly shot, the color was very awesome on those.

frogparty -
your in line after me  since i was there when he got them i called first on list the minute i saw them. 

wow i saw the huallagas on their site but they didnt have any when i emailed. probably a good thing since i spent enough! ver nice looking though. anymore pictures?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the dude- HAH! I called dibs last week when I was at his place picking up my bronze auratus! But seriously though, glad to see some local folks with frogs I want. I will have loot for you as well when your variabilis start producing.
 ? are you sticking your tongue out at me?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty-
are we talking about flavos or verados? cause if its flavos then he lied to you  and yes im sticking my tongue out!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Kids kids, Go to your corners...
highest bidder has dibs...hahahaha!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I was talking about either 
I guess it's been too long since I moved away from bothell/woodinville I forgot you have no manners down there! jk


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Kinda love Understory right now. I got a trio of retics. My friend Chris forty minutes north of me went in together and he got five other retics and three southern variabilis. So awesome. I'll try to post some photos of my retics soon....


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Jason, i got your number.
looks like alot of imitators came in, they should be pretty available everywhere before long. Mark says flavs are a bit more difficult and slower in producing. i just want to enjoy them mostly. Nice little trill, alot like Imi, but seems higher pitched. quaranteen sucks, i want em in their tank now !


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

So Smackofthegods....
Thats why he didnt have any for me...
I see how it is....
Im on list, for the retics, theyre saying probably end of summer.
Post yer pics pleeze ! Jealous !


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, I'm sorry. I contacted Understory in January and they said they were going to try to ship to the US as soon as possible (said they were thinking April). they told me they would contact me as soon as they had the details on when they would be able to ship to the US and take orders. So I was eighteen-twenty hours a day I was checking my e-mail every ten to fifteen minutes.

As soon as I found out they had retics I couldn't let that pass me by.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like I need to find out if they have any of those southern variabilis left


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Hahaha....Sounds torturous, i know.
We got in early as well, not that early, but the wait....Arrrggghhh!
Ya, i just couldnt afford them all right now anyway, i was same way w/ Flavs, been wanting them almost as long as i been in the hobby, so i couldnt pass it up. I guess Patience is really a Virtue ! torturous but a virtue !


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Tortuous for sure. I lost out on a lot of sleep. Totally worth it, though. I'd seen pictures before, but I didn't think they were a huge deal. Then the guy I bought my first frog from told me he'd been on a waiting list for them for something like 36 months and still hadn't gotten any... I had to have them! So thrilled I did, by the way. They're all kinds of pretty.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Tony, I guess you need to update your website!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

hahaha...thats funny mark, cuz im doin it as we speak...
new page coming soon ! WoooHooo!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty -
if you lived in woodinville than you should know that the only reason we have bad manners is cause theres nothing to do!

one of my variabilis looks like a marble! so i got 1 female! now i just have to hope for some calling. my veraderos look like 2.1 and im not sure with the fantasticus.

tony you should have me up so i can take some pictures of your new frogs! my photography price is being first on list for flavos  haha


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

So i gotta say another good thing about Understory... I was told all the retics and variabilis that we would be recieving would be juvies. After two days we have had several retics call and several others look like marbles.. The Variabilis are huge!- the two suspected females i have are even bigger than my breeding yellow variabilis that are almost two years old! we also ended up with a couple spotted retics that are unreal! I have had a two day "permagrin" 

Ill post some pics when i get off work tonight! 

Thanks again Understory!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thedude-you got that right! went to bothell high, and they wondered why the kids were always getting into trouble. I think the nickniame for my high school was "the pharmacy" hah! Things sure have changed a lot down there since I moved away in '99 I don't recognize anything for the most part anymore. So much new development. I can't really find my way around


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: understory arrivals thread!*

I know everyone is extremely excited about their new arrivals, but I dont want to see this thread pulled for vendor feedback violation.

Dendroboard.com - User Agreement

Post your frogs, and your experiences with them so far. 

Shawn


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

oh sorry about that! thanks shawn.

frogparty -
i heard "the pharmacy" was woodinville HS but who knows. hehe must have been you guys that made it hell for us then! i remember from age 13 to 17 no matter what i was doing in town there was a cop mad at me and my friends. i got told i was trespassing one time for eating pizza outside of topfoods. guy told me he was going to arrest me. geez!

Tuckinrim8 -
ya i know what you mean. me and tony (porkchop) were talking about how big our veraderos are. and my variabilis are BIG. much bigger than my standards.

making cultures right now and then uploading pictures!!!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Tanks are a bit Busy, Considering how much i like the one back a couple pages w/ the 2 big broms in it w/ leaf litter
Flavs Belly shot too


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

R. benedicta


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

frogfarm said:


> R. benedicta



Wow, those look great.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

R flavovittata


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Southern Variabilis


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Veradaro R. imitator


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Huh....Aaron,
i saw 3 of the 4 on the list, but one of em i never saw...!
How'd you work that? freakin nice, by the way !


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Is it just me, or do the benedicta seem to have more pronounced 'hips' than most other frogs? 

Great looking flavs too, Aaron!

Cheers,


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

porkchop said:


> Huh....Aaron,
> i saw 3 of the 4 on the list, but one of em i never saw...!
> How'd you work that? freakin nice, by the way !


Thanks.
They`re a collaborative project w/ Mark Pepper.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

If you haven`t seen benedicta before you can`t tell, but those pics suck. They do no justice to those animals. They literally glow in person.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya, I didnt wanna comment on your Photo ability, and i wont, but i'll bet they even actually Sparkle. How many you working with? If ya dont mind me askin? How about Flavovittata, how many?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya, I don`t have the time to work w/ that camera, too many settings. I need a good point and shoot. I may try the easy setting on the veradaro, they`re real photogenic. Oranges and reds don`t come thru on macro. 
I think it may be 3 males on the flavis, I gotta spend more time w/ them. I think it`s 3.1 on the benedicta but not sure yet. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

the states can receive frogs from canada... 

but canada can't receive frogs from the states... ?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

sNApple said:


> the states can receive frogs from canada...
> 
> but canada can't receive frogs from the states... ?


Canada can receive the frogs as long as they've been imported here with CITES papers (or offspring from frogs with CITES papers).

Why would you think they couldn't go to Canada from the U.S.?

-Nish


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My understanding is that it's a pain in the butt to get all the paperwork to transport the frogs. There's a lot of paperwork that needs to be filled out and it gets very very expensive. What Understory did is they took a massive amount of orders and shipped them all across the border at the same time. That way instead of paying something like $1000 (I think that's about how much it costs...) per order, we paid something like $25 per order for the paperwork. I have a feeling that most of the breeders state side have such a wide clientel base they don't need to go to the trouble.... Maybe I'm wrong.... Someone wanna correct me if anything I said was wrong?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

That's pretty much exactly as I understand it. CITIES paperwork is time consuming and most companies have a minimum $$$ order before they will ship internationally.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya, it`s unique here that Mark is able to bring the frogs over himself w/ a broker, which can be pretty expensive. Since he`s close enough to drive, he brings the frogs here and ships them from Buffalo, not Canada.
I never kept up w/ it as I needed a import/export permit, a designated port permit, a broker, 3-6 months for your first paperwork to go thru and you never get it right the first time. I made a mistake and never finished the second round. It`s ALWAYS a pain when dealing w/ borders. you can only pack in paper towel for fear of being declared a soil sample. You have to document all your eggs and have those frogs out of the water and wait for papers. You have to renew your permits yearly. And paperwork is my biggest nightmare!
I was always able to get rid of all my frogs stateside. It wasn`t worth the work for me.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Here's a kid who said, I am going to go to Peru and start a captive breeding program for new and rare frogs and protect habitat at the same time....and he did it. Kudos to Mark Pepper, you did what most in this hobby dream of doing, I am sure no one will really understand how much hard work you put in to accomplish this. I think as time moves away from this moment we will realize more what a significant milestone this was for our world of Dendrobatid frogs.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

so last night for some reason my computer said the sites link was broken, oh well. im downloading the pictures to my computer now and then put them on photobucket and then on here!!!

aaron whats a "soil sample"? hope that isnt a dumb question.


i think its great what mark does. especially with the conservation. but how does he do it? i mean how is he conserving habitat while hes down there?

i like the organizations that are paying coffee bean farmers fair trade wages to grow everything organic and shade grown. its a real boost tawords rainforest conservation. hopefully everyone on this site buys shade grown coffee, since it saves the things we all love and keep.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Mark buys property and has a family live on it. If someone is living on it, they can't take the land away to develop it. Therefor the land stays safe.

-Nish




thedude said:


> so last night for some reason my computer said the sites link was broken, oh well. im downloading the pictures to my computer now and then put them on photobucket and then on here!!!
> 
> aaron whats a "soil sample"? hope that isnt a dumb question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> Here's a kid who said, I am going to go to Peru and start a captive breeding program for new and rare frogs and protect habitat at the same time....and he did it. Kudos to Mark Pepper, you did what most in this hobby dream of doing, I am sure no one will really understand how much hard work you put in to accomplish this. I think as time moves away from this moment we will realize more what a significant milestone this was for our world of Dendrobatid frogs.


 
Wouldn't it be cool if he was active and posted on here?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

oh thats pretty cool. but can the family do anything with it? or do they have to leave it the way it is? that would suck if they could do anything to it like cut all the vegetation down for $$$. or have a garden that they dump fertilizer and pesticides on.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Mark is way too busy saving frogs and conserving habitat in Peru to be posting here. He`s now driving 8 1/2 hours to a show after a real long week. It`s not at all easy doing what he is. Thank God he`s got his family to help him out!!
A soil sample is any moss or dirt from the viv etc. that would be in the cup other than the frogs. 
The family can probably farm but they are there to make sure no companies come in and log it. It`s not like me buying the property here and living on it, they are there to make sure no one logs or rapes it.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ok i got pictures of the veraderos and southern variabilis. ill have to get pics of the fants later. my pictures are too dark though, the frogs are MUCH brighter. enjoy though!

veraderos

































variabilis

































oh ok. thanks for the reply aaron. that is a great thing he does. very interesting way to do it too!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

DAMN! Those variabilis are outta sight! Nice pics of the veraderos as well


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

And the variabilis officially jump to the top of my list....thanks a lot...



Seriously, incredible frogs. Congrats! What size tank do you have set up for them?

Cheers,


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone heard their variabilis call yet? I've heard calling from both groups of imitators but nothing from the variabilis. In fact, I'm not even sure what they sound like... D=

-Nish


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

like a squeaky door opening


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm guessing that these southern variabilis are different from the INIBICO variabilis? They look a bit different then mine.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats to everyone and their new frogs. They look great in the pics, so I know they look awesome in person!
BIG Kudos


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Julio,

Those veraderos are beautiful! Please get them breeding!

Andy


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys! i know what you mean afterdark, if i saw these guys id want them too. oh wait...thats what happened! both the veraderos and the variabilis are going to go in some custom 26 gallon tanks. im trying the less is more idea on these too. with tons of leaf litter and very few plants.

sorry nish07,
i already pm'd you back about that. havent heard any calling yet. only time will tell! i think i have a 1.2 trio going off of body shape.


anybody else get huallaga imis? or how about summersi (yellow fants)? it was really hard not to get them. or how about rodyll vents?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Variabilis sound like ventrimaculatus, a low buzz. The southern variabilis is a different morph than the standard variabilis.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They sound like an old ass door creaking.  Here's an old vid I took of mine...

http://frogstofall.f3h.com/vids/D_variabilis.wmv


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

here are some pics of my retics and southern variabilis- i am interested to see if their call is the same as my yellow variabilis..


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I got 3 Variabilis and 3 Retics - they are Amazing! I cant thank Understory enough - Elaine and Mark where a pleasure to work with! Between me and a friend we spent almost $2k- and normally i would be a little hesitant about sending that much money off more than a month in advance - Elaine kept in contact with me weekly over the time they had to clear up paperwork which is customer service that you dont see much these days! All the trouble they went through is very much appreciated!
> 
> KUDOS TO UNDERSTORY!


Look here folks, everybody and his uncle is reporting this thread as vendor feedback. 

We cant have some OK feedback, and some not OK feedback...we have to have a clear line...and I'm sorry to say I agree we've crossed it.

Post you pics, comment on your frogs. We all know where they came from, we cant have the public vendor feedback here. Sorry. 

I'm excited too, but really, lets play by the rules.

Thanks everyone.

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

jubjub47 said:


> I'm guessing that these southern variabilis are different from the INIBICO variabilis? They look a bit different then mine.


No guessing allowed 



The INIBICO are the northern variety, they are indeed different. 

I'd suggest you register your new arrivals with either TWI and Frogtracks, and from that point forward your animals will be part of the captive breeder registry. Nice.

Shawn


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry Shawn, My bad..
Chris


sports_doc said:


> Look here folks, everybody and his uncle is reporting this thread as vendor feedback.
> 
> We cant have some OK feedback, and some not OK feedback...we have to have a clear line...and I'm sorry to say I agree we've crossed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

One of my retics decided come out to play! He did a whole photoshoot and everything. Seemed like he enjoyed posing for me (okay, I'm exaggerating). I'm going to try to crop some of my good ones and post them tonight


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> No guessing allowed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not one of the lucky to get the southern guys yet. My INIBICO's are registered with ASN though.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wo those variabilis have almost white legs! very awesome looking. i like those retics too. that one has kind of orange marks.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

The legs are blue, the flash of the camera changes their color a lot.

-Nish


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like I got a few good pics of my retics. I'd say if I have a male this one is probably it. The other two tend to hide a lot, but I see this one out and about quite regularly, and I've only had them since Wednesday.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

The're gorgeous! I cant wait to get mine.




SmackoftheGods said:


> Looks like I got a few good pics of my retics. I'd say if I have a male this one is probably it. The other two tend to hide a lot, but I see this one out and about quite regularly, and I've only had them since Wednesday.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I know, this is killing me. I almost hate to open this thread (but I do) everytime there is a new post.

I am SO anxious for my order to arrive, it's delayed by weather, 

Deb


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

What are you getting Deb?



salix said:


> I know, this is killing me. I almost hate to open this thread (but I do) everytime there is a new post.
> 
> I am SO anxious for my order to arrive, it's delayed by weather,
> 
> Deb


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Devanny said:


> What are you getting Deb?


Retics, orange terrib, orange galact & highland tricolors.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

salix said:


> Retics, orange terrib, orange galact & highland tricolors.


Looks like Christmas is coming early.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

more like its late 

thats a nice list. ive always loved orange galacts!


man those are some nice retics! i hope you have good luck with them!

so did nobody get summersi or uakarii or anything? id like to see some pictures of those since it was hard for me not to get them.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone know if there will be further imports of some of the original inbinco/understory frogs like the black bassleri? I love all this new stuff comming in, but i'd like to see more of the older stuff too so we can make sure they get established.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

the black are on the website and they just imported the "orange head" morph as well that is old. or was the "orange" morph older? not sure. anyway you can always email them and find out. not only that but people are breeding them.



Dendro Dave said:


> Anyone know if there will be further imports of some of the original inbinco/understory frogs like the black bassleri? I love all this new stuff comming in, but i'd like to see more of the older stuff too so we can make sure they get established.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I really hope that last post doesn't violate any user terms.... I know this thread is pushing it as it is.... I'm just quoting information, not saying whether or not it's a good selection or good pricing....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure that they would like their prices publicly published like that, it is best if its passed along through email or pms.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Please take a minute to read the rules and while I am fine with the posting of pics of frogs from the imports lets keep it to that over the feedback. In addition this is not the place to list prices and for sale items.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry Kyle... I thought about that after I made the post.... And I don't know how to delete my own posts on this forum.

I think at this point I'm going to look over the rules to make sure I don't break any more


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Sorry Kyle... I thought about that after I made the post.... And I don't know how to delete my own posts on this forum.
> 
> I think at this point I'm going to look over the rules to make sure I don't break any more


I removed the post


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mark just posted about his next shipment coming some time in May. You can just email him directly. No big deal. His mom is great about answering his emails in a timely manner.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

... Thanks doc...


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Adam - could you throw up some pics of the fants you got when you have a chance? I'd love to have a look at them!

Cheers,


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ya i planned to, just been busy. ill get pictures up tomorrow.

anybody want to post pics of the tanks there putting their new frogs in?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Could anyone with more than 2 southern variabilis PM me? Assuming you need a specific sex, I may be looking to do a trade.

-Nish


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

so its not working very well getting pics of the fants. they are too skiddish. so i guess ill just post pics when i can actually get some


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

No worrries Adam. Are they in a densely planted tank? I was considering them for the empty 29 Gallon (30Wx20Hx12D) I've got - but I'd like to see them, so I might get them for something smaller.

Cheers,


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

AH HAAAH!!!! got one! these guys have a lot of variation, even just with the 4 i have. the back reticulation varies and how blue the legs are. some legs are grey and some are light blue to dark blue. the head can be yellow to light orange to dark orange. very cool. anyway here is the pic!










actually i took someones advice who had success with these about the layout of the tank. its mostly leaf litter with a few broms and a couple other plants. i read that they bold up and are very shy when you first get them. this is the one i see the most.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow! Great shot Adam! Thanks very much. They are awesome looking frogs - good to know about the variation as well.

I have heard the same thing about them taking some time to warm up to their new surroundings. How big is the tank and how many do you have in there if you don't mind me asking?

My apologies if you've already answered earlier in the thread.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Those fants are amazing!!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks to both of you!!!

i have 4 of them in a 26 gallon tank. i heard calling the other day, which is nice  i did notice that other than my lamasi they are the only frogs that dont like misting systems. they run and hide while my other frogs are out in the open and loving it. could just be from them being new to the tank as well.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Right on - thanks for the reply. 

Are you planning to keep all four in that tank? Or are you waiting to try to pair them up?

Cheers,


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Adam,
Beautiful fants. Is it possible to get a picture of the tank? What does their call sound like?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

YES! What does their call sound like? Does anyone have a link to an mp3 or something? I'm getting some in May, so it'd be great to know


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Call recording can be found here :

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya fantastica


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Mike!

It sounds a lot like my retic.... Is it going to be any _louder_ than my retic?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

yep thats the call i heard! im planning on keeping all of them in there unless any territory problems arise. hopefully that wont happen though, they look cool when they are all roaming the tank.

i can get a shot of the tank tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i couldnt really get a good picture of the tank so to make up for it i have some more pictures of frogs! you cant really tell how big it is or the depth or hiding spots or anything. oh well.

fantasticus tank









and now some frogs!


























































this is with the flash

















enjoy!


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

please stop posting pictures of the southerns, i cant afford to spend anymore money on frogs


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

seriously!! My laptop can't take the drool anymore. My next frog after the std lamasi


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

sNApple said:


> please stop posting pictures of the southerns, i cant afford to spend anymore money on frogs


This is exactly how I feel...but don't stop. Don't ever stop.

Adam, all the frogs you picked up look AWESOME. What camera are you using? The colours are so vibrant.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

haha sorry guys i cant help it! my pictures arent even that good compared to their real colors. id love to see what a real photographer could do. im using a nikon D80 with a 200mm macro. these guys are really photogenic. and they are so bold that its easy to get pictures!

frogparty when you mentioned std lamasi i noticed these kinda look like them if they were spotted. except the yellow is greener tinted and the legs can be more turquoise(no idea if i spelled that right). pretty cool.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

nice frogs folks, i def need to look into getting some business done with these folks. Does anyone know if they allow you to pick your frogs up? I know they normally have set shipping dates but i have some folks in that area. so they could speed things up a bit.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

MaxB22 said:


> nice frogs folks, i def need to look into getting some business done with these folks. Does anyone know if they allow you to pick your frogs up? I know they normally have set shipping dates but i have some folks in that area. so they could speed things up a bit.


Thier in canada so its not like you be able to drive up their and pic out frogs and bring them back...I think when mark does do imports they allow people to com pick up their frogs though
Brian


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I know its a long drive from here, I have friends close to that part of canada that wouldn't mind going to pick them up for me.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

You do know you cant just drive frogs over the border right?
Brian


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

never even thought about that part.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, it gets pretty dang expensive to get them across the border, which is why I'd just have Understory ship them. Understory takes care of all of that stuff, you'll be much happier that way


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Man everyone of those frogs are incredible . Im so jelouse and have no clue how you guys can afford to buy all those frogs . Guess Its time to rob a bank


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I have a choice, I can be a "loser" for a little while and live in my parents basement and spend rent money on frogs or I can have no frogs and live on my own.... I'm 21, I have no need to impress the ladies with my own place right now... so guess what I choose 

I figure I get well established and _then_ start spending money on "more important" things (yeah, like there's anything more important than my animals)


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Anyone know if there will be further imports of some of the original inbinco/understory frogs like the black bassleri? I love all this new stuff comming in, but i'd like to see more of the older stuff too so we can make sure they get established.


Dave,

You should check with Mark, b/c last I heard the INIBICO 'black
' bassleri were being considered a different population to the ones Mark has [by a different name I cant recall ?blk/gold]. Check with him though, status may have changed.

There are still a few of us working with the BLk INIBICO bassleri, so hopefully they will survive in the hobby.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> Dave,
> 
> You should check with Mark, b/c last I heard the INIBICO 'black
> ' bassleri were being considered a different population to the ones Mark has [by a different name I cant recall ?blk/gold]. Check with him though, status may have changed.
> ...


Ya the "yellow/gold"....says they are from a different mountain range far to the north of the "blacks".... I'll check with him when it looks like i can afford some, waiting on a new job to start(on the off chance he has some or will be getting some). 

8I saw one of the sponsers has eggs...so hopefully they'll get froglets. Or you, Bill, or someone else out there....I missed the initial round of babies people got ;(


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I see alot of people picked up thumbs from Mark but did anyone pick up any altamazonicas, if so post some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

George didn't you say you were going to get some? If so where are your pictures


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Corpus Callosum said:


> George didn't you say you were going to get some? If so where are your pictures


I didn't get them yet and didn't know that the next shipment deadline was next Monday. I want to get 4 of them but currently not sure where to place them. I have a 33 G flat back hex thats been in my fathers office and since I moved no one has been there to take care of it properly so they told me to take the tank back. I just need to find a good place to put it and I will get the frogs. I told Understory I will probably wait to the next shipment sometime in July if weather is permitting. We'll see how this weekend goes with picking up the tank, but I defintly want to get them

Mike I thought you were interested in them as well?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

the altamazonica look pretty cool on dendrobates.org. id be intereted in pictures if anyone got them.

anyway i thought id post about my very shy fants. i never see them so i decided to put in some more floor cover besides just lots of leaf litter. so i added some broms to the tank floor and now im seeing them a bit. hopefully i can get some more pictures of them.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Thier where a few people that got the up my way..from what i understand thier not in color yet and are nothing fancy to look at..this is more then likely why your not seeing any shots of them yet
Brian


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Regardless if they are not very colorful I'd still be interested in some photos. Mark told me these altamazonicas are from a new area, so their picture isn't any of those on dendrobate.org


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice, i was wondering who got some, best of luck, get them breeding.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ggazonas said:


> I see alot of people picked up thumbs from Mark but did anyone pick up any altamazonicas, if so post some pictures.


I know of some folks who have them but I don't have any images of them. I must say it's a beautiful species...in an understated sort of way.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Why was the post with the image removed?
Scott


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

does anyone know what is going on with their partnership with the costa rican amphibian research center? When frogs will be available and what they are? I have wanted Centrolenidaes for years.


----------

